# Root fs consistency check warning – How to reconcile?



## Bruce Worling (Jul 1, 2021)

I have just completed an install of pfSense on freeBSD version 11.3 by way of a circuitous route involving a two stage installation process using ZFS. While everything seems to be working fine on the installed pfSense I do have one issue with the resulting installation. When I run fdisk from pfSense’s shell to freeBSD I get the following result: “mounted root fs resource doesn't match expectations (regexec returned 1)”. I suspect that my pfSense installation is viable and that I have tripped a freeBSD consistency check. Is there a way I can reconcile the inconsistency in favour of the current pfSense instance being viable?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 1, 2021)

GhostBSD, pfSense, TrueNAS, and all other FreeBSD Derivatives


----------

